# Over 70 and driving a 3800kg MH



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

I shall be 70 in May 2011 right in the middle of a trip to Europe
Could anyone help to clear up my confusion as to whether I can drive a vehicle over 3500kg when I am 70 years young?
I know I need a new licence and probably a doctor’s certificate to say that I am fit and well (which I am)
I assume that I will receive reminder from DVLA who will advise me what forms I need to fill in
The questions I have are:
•	Can I drive a vehicle plated at 3800Kg at 70+ years of age?
•	My current licence expires in May 2011; will I receive my new one earlier enough before I leave for my Trip to Europe in order to be legal?
•	Can I replate my vehicle back down to 3500Kg (I had it uprated to 3800Kg 2 years ago)?
Any help would be appreciated
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

• Can I drive a vehicle plated at 3800Kg at 70+ years of age? 

Yes but you will need to both fill in a specific form and get a specific medical from your doctor. If you don't your driving licence will revert to driving up to 3500kgs only.

• My current licence expires in May 2011; will I receive my new one earlier enough before I leave for my Trip to Europe in order to be legal?

Don't know but others have said DVLA can take a long time to do this.

• Can I replate my vehicle back down to 3500Kg (I had it uprated to 3800Kg 2 years ago)? 

Yes

No doubt others will correct me and add more info.

Bob


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

• Can I drive a vehicle plated at 3800Kg at 70+ years of age? 

Yes as long as you meet the medical conditions.

• My current licence expires in May 2011; will I receive my new one earlier enough before I leave for my Trip to Europe in order to be legal? 

I do not know what do DVLA say?

• Can I replate my vehicle back down to 3500Kg (I had it uprated to 3800Kg 2 years ago)? 

I would have thought so. Speak to the people who did the upgrade or SVtech.

Ray


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Over 70 liicence*

 Ciao, can we asume you had a C licence whern you upgraded?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

You will need the C1 to drive a 3800kg when you are over 70

You can get your licence renewed early. My husband, Brian, is 70 in January and we travel to Spain 5 days after his birthday.

He had his D4 medical report completed in October - they stated up to 4 months before 70th birthday
He completed his D2 and with D4 posted to DVLA on 1st Nov

8th Nov new licence arrived, dated from 5th Nov so will be renewed Nov 2013

Regarding you downrating the Mhome to 3500kg this was our "get out" if he didn't get his licence in time. This however restricts your payload so maybe not possible.

It would appear if you have heart, bloodpressure and nervous system problems you can have a lengthy delay. Brian has Rheumatoid Arthritis but this didn't affect anything.

Download all the D2 and D4 forms from the DVLA site. Brian also had a booklet to help with filling in the form but at times it confused!!

Hope this helps

Jan


----------



## mgacoupe (May 5, 2010)

Thx for your helpful replies
I passed my test in 1961 so I must have a C1 licence
I will make an appointment with my Doctor and speak to the DVLA
Ill keep you up to date with my progress
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Regardless of weight all licences expire at 70 and need to be renewed.

The difference is that for over 3500kg you need the medical.

Many people have posted on various threads that even without any medical queries it takes weeks/months.

Start now to avoid disappointment!

Geoff


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. My application was delayed because they queried something on the medical form, I rang them and told them I had to be in France by a certain date and they fast tracked it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Very straight forward forms. I found that I needed to fill in the military section (never been in the military myself) as it was the only part that almost fitted my Motorhome situation.
They did however explain that there would be a long waiting time. I applied in January, got my medical in March and my new licence in July.
Not really sure I needed it as my van is rated 3.5 but with a maximum gross train weight of 3.8 tons, so I played safe with room to expand.
Alan


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

You have to ask DVLA for the C1 form and you request this online. Phone your doctors and they will advise you how much it costs as we paid £160? (about that) for a 1hour appointment after surgery. Make sure you use a doctor who knows your medical history well and can fill in forms correctly. Many people have problems because doctor filled it in wrong. If you have no major problems you will sail through.
Ithink you can apply 3 months before your license expires so dont go downgrading until you get the result.

You are still allowed to drive in europe if your license is with DVLA so no problem there.
Chris


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*2nd replacement*

I gained the first PHGV licence 3 yrs bvack, and had to get new specs as it was required, according to the DVLA & Doc. due to one eye being less than perfect to read sight test chart more than half way down. Not a problem but expenseive. Doc's fee was over £100, and specs another £150.
This year had reminder to reapply.
Went through similar procedure. Paid Doc £109, and he said eyesight could be a problem for the licence of PHGV holder.
Wrote to DVLA, after trying to call on phone & useing Emails (both useless) and gained a reply which was confusing. 
Y
Using the phone number on that letter heading (not a normal one for DVLA) spoke to someone, and was told eyesight had to be corrected to drive min-bus !!
Told hm not wanting to drive mini-bus, only a motorhome and got response it was OK to drive up to 7 and half tons, provided not a bus.
Subsequent letter confirmed this and now have C1 licence, which according to their handbooks, is good enough for motorhomes. But have to go through it all again in another 3 years. Tempus fugit !


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

From the horses mouth!

Renewing driving licence for the over 70's


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: 2nd replacement*



WingPete said:


> I gained the first PHGV licence 3 yrs bvack, and had to get new specs as it was required, according to the DVLA & Doc. due to one eye being less than perfect to read sight test chart more than half way down. Not a problem but expenseive. Doc's fee was over £100, and specs another £150.
> This year had reminder to reapply.
> Went through similar procedure. Paid Doc £109, and he said eyesight could be a problem for the licence of PHGV holder.
> Wrote to DVLA, after trying to call on phone & useing Emails (both useless) and gained a reply which was confusing.
> ...


Pete,
This was just one of the reasons I chose to change my UK HGV license to a French one. My wife has kept her UK one.
Apart from having to return every year to have a UK medical at £140 to £180 plus the ferry.
The French use dedicated doctors and cost a regulated €24.40 every two years.

Ray.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

*Re: 2nd replacement*



raynipper said:


> Pete,
> This was just one of the reasons I chose to change my UK HGV license to a French one. My wife has kept her UK one.
> Apart from having to return every year to have a UK medical at £140 to £180 plus the ferry.
> The French use dedicated doctors and cost a regulated €24.40 every two years.
> ...


Hence the expression 'Rip of Britain'!


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi mgacoupe,
After you have sent of your documents and allowing the DVLA three weeks to get you in to their system ask for a cover note M17118224: COVER NOTE TO DRIVE WHILE RENEWING CURRENT DRIVING ENTITLEMENT OR AFTER DISQUALIFICATION at the bottom is a warning : When driving outside the UK a cover note may not be accepted.
I have recently returned from 11 weeks in Spain and was not asked to produce mine so have no knowledge on whether it was okay.
It expires after a year and you have to fill in another D2 form and then ask for another cover note.
Yes I am in my 2nd year of application, my medical was on the 19th November 2009 his words after the medical NO PROBLEMS HERE 

I think this might be a record but someone out there will prove me wrong.


----------

